# Spice and Wolf! Don't spoil it for others just a discussion for peoples opinions!



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Whats everyones thought on the anime? I thought the tv series was very good. If anyone wants to talk more in depth about it so we don't spoil it for others please feel free to inbox me!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 5, 2014)

Â¿como?


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 6, 2014)

Best scrolling down to the media sections at the lower part of the forum, there's even an anime section in there.
I personally liked it, it wasnt something i thought i would be into but it was pretty good.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright thanks harbinger!  I didn't notice the anime section ill do that!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 6, 2014)

I only watched a little of it. It seemed to be more about mercantile skills than lupine harvest deities.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 6, 2014)

It sorta is. I liked it for the love story behind it. I thought the story was cute. I do hope they make a third season though


----------



## Astus (Apr 7, 2014)

I've only gotten a few episodes into the first season, but I find it alot better than I thought it was going to be


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah thats how I felt when I started watching it. I didn't know if I would like it at first but then i finished watching both seasons in 2 days lol. Needless to say I loved it and im hoping they release another season


----------



## Rassah (Apr 8, 2014)

I majored in business and econ. What do you think


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha I take it you loved it! Im not much of a business person and I loved it!


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought her fascination with food was the best! Like with the apples and how she got so excited. I love how she pouts and is like a puppy that wants something. That was what I liked the most about holo


----------



## Benji (Apr 9, 2014)

LOVE it.


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2014)

Much <3 for that show

Shame they likely won't make anything past season 2 and finish off the books. Hopefully they'll be translated soon though so I can get a hold of 'em


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Agreed. I've heard talk of them making a third season but it isn't looking very promising. Never know though they might surprise us


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2014)

Never heard of it,  I'm not in the "anime loop" anymore.


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 9, 2014)

Its a pretty good anime. If you're looking for something to watch you should check it out. Its only about 25 episodes for both seasons combined and I was so drawn in by the story I finished all 25 in two days lmao


----------



## skateboyusa99 (Apr 10, 2014)

I watched it because I started reading the manga and it caught my interest. I wish they had more of the manga but it ends roughly where the season ended


----------

